# Gibson LP Jr, with h/cs, $700. Scarborough



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

That guitar has been messed up between routing it for a pickup and the stupid relic job. Sorry, “pro” relic job.

What the hell is it with people thinking guitars naturally wear around the ENTIRE perimeter?!? MJT even does it on their “heavy relic”.


















For fuck’s sake, he even did the edges on the back of the headstock!!
When, in the entire history of the world has a guitar EVER worn like that?!?

Idiot...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That looks more like they wanted faux binding.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> For fuck’s sake, he even did the edges on the back of the headstock!!
> When, in the entire history of the world has a guitar EVER worn like that?!?
> 
> Idiot...
> View attachment 426478


That's natural wear if you tie on your strap and hang it on the side of your horse for the trip to the Klondike. People who do this stuff are delusional to start. Might be a fun $300 project, can't see anyone wanting it unless it was going super cheap. Maybe do one of those ZZ Top fuzzy guitars with it, the finish is screwed anyway.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Meh, it's a beater/gigging Jr for 7 bills. Somebody will think it's cool and pick it up.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

2manyGuitars said:


> That guitar has been messed up between routing it for a pickup and the stupid relic job. Sorry, “pro” relic job.
> 
> What the hell is it with people thinking guitars naturally wear around the ENTIRE perimeter?!? MJT even does it on their “heavy relic”.
> View attachment 426475
> ...


The relic is awful and this has been molested enough that it is barely a Gibson or a Junior BUT it might sound okay. Not really sure what it’s really worth though…


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

I wish they hadn’t routed it for that humbucker.That stupid “relic” job is easy to correct with a decent refin that I would probably want to do anyway,but that hole in the middle of the guitar is a big old bummer.
As others have said,it will probably sound cool as hell,but damn,man….why’d they have to go and eff up almost everything that was cool about that poor lil guy? The whole beauty of the Junior is the simplicity that still allows versatility.
I sent him a message offering $300 for the empty guitar sans- pickups. I haven’t yet been told to eff off.lol


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

powrshftr said:


> I wish they hadn’t routed it for that humbucker.That stupid “relic” job is easy to correct with a decent refin that I would probably want to do anyway,but that hole in the middle of the guitar is a big old bummer.
> As others have said,it will probably sound cool as hell,but damn,man….why’d they have to go and eff up almost everything that was cool about that poor lil guy? The whole beauty of the Junior is the simplicity that still allows versatility.
> I sent him a message offering $300 for the empty guitar sans- pickups. I haven’t yet been told to eff off.lol


Ya seriously, why not buy a Special. What a weird amount of unnecessary work for something that already exists.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Buying this guitar would be like doing CPR on road kill.

I don't see a pickup selector switch which is troubling - either they're running one pickup, or they're both always on (I suppose one of the pots could be a push-pull switch). You could probably get a custom pickguard to hide the humbucker route and call it a day.


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

I think he’s running a volume pot for each pickup,and no tone or switch.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'd buy it to refinish. Not at $700 though


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> I'd buy it to refinish. Not at $700 though


Maybe at $500.

Definitely would strip it and refinish it.

"moderate pro relic job" my ass.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Maybe at $500.
> 
> Definitely would strip it and refinish it.
> 
> "moderate pro relic job" my ass.


I can't stop laughing at that wording.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> That guitar has been messed up between routing it for a pickup and the stupid relic job. Sorry, “pro” relic job.
> 
> What the hell is it with people thinking guitars naturally wear around the ENTIRE perimeter?!? MJT even does it on their “heavy relic”.


I'm not against relics by any means but I know what you mean. I've seen some absolutely crap looking relic jobs from MJT and I don't know how they still have the reputation for "authentic" looking wear like they do. These days I don't even need to see the description to know it's an MJT.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I'm not against relics by any means but I know what you mean. I've seen some absolutely crap looking relic jobs from MJT and I don't know how they still have the reputation for "authentic" looking wear like they do. These days I don't even need to see the description to know it's an MJT.


I rarely comment because they seem so popular. I'm the some way, relics aren't my thing but I am used to them and I do think some look great. So much of the MJT stuff is so exaggerated.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

The humbucker though... glue in a block and spray over or just convert the thing to a special? What a mess...

But it could worse...it could be this!










I bought this 3 years ago...still on my " wtf do I do now" pile.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> The humbucker though... glue in a block and spray over or just convert the thing to a special? What a mess...
> 
> But it could worse...it could be this!
> 
> ...



Actually, I'd replace the P90 and keep the humbucker.

As for yours, there's lots of potential there. All of the extra holes could be filled. Solid colour....


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> But it could worse...it could be this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking at that and thinking “Not TOO bad. Fill the pickup rout, plug the extra pot and mini toggle hole...”
Then I saw the pickup selector that was slotted for a Strat-style switch. WTF?!? 🤣


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> I was looking at that and thinking “Not TOO bad. Fill the pickup rout, plug the extra pot and mini toggle hole...”
> Then I saw the pickup selector that was slotted for a Strat-style switch. WTF?!? 🤣


Full body transplant.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> Full body transplant.


If I had the skills ... a maple top conversion to a Standard would be nice.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I wouldn't touch that thing with a 10' pole. He screwed up a perfectly playable Junior. Awful relic job.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

DrumBob said:


> I wouldn't touch that thing with a 10' pole. He screwed up a perfectly playable Junior. Awful relic job.


Hmmmm...or would you?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

tomee2 said:


> If I had the skills ... a maple top conversion to a Standard would be nice.


I was going to suggest, fill all non wanted cavities/holes and glue a veneer that looks the same as the original top. TADA !


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

BGood said:


> I was going to suggest, fill all non wanted cavities/holes and glue a veneer that looks the same as the original top. TADA !


Or use these - would cover the hole.

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/inzane-skins-relic-stickers


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Now $650


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

I sent him an offer on Kijiji a few days ago at $300 for just the bare guitar with no pickups at all. I thought it was a good deal.He could probably get $250 or more for the pickups,then he’d be close to where he wants to be on $$$.


----------

